# Shakira ist Schwanger



## SabberSucre (20 Sep. 2012)

​
Wir können uns auf Sexy Babybauchbilder freuen, denn Shakira und ihr Freund, der Fußballer Gerard Piqué, erwarten ihr erstes Kind. 

Es ist das schönste und süßeste Geständnis des 35-jährigen Mega-Stars seit langem. Shakira ist schwanger und freut sich riesig auf die Zukunft zu Dritt mit ihrem Freund, Fußballer vom FC Barcelona Gerard Piquet, und dem baldigen Nachwuchs. Das Geheimnis ihrer Schwangerschaft lüftete sie dann auch für all ihre Fans auf ihrer Facebook-Seite. Gemunkelt wurde es schon länger. Auf Facebook ist zu lesen:



> As some of you may know, Gerard and I are very happy awaiting the arrival of our first baby! At this time we have decided to give priority to this unique moment in our lives and postpone all the promotional activities planned over the next few days.
> 
> This means I will not be able to be a part of the iHeartRadio Music Festival, but I’m sure this weekend in Las Vegas will be spectacular and I will be closely following everything that happens there!
> 
> ...



Shakira bittet auf Facebook auch um Verständnis, dass sie jetzt einige Termine und Auftritte nicht mehr wahrnehmen kann, da sie sich schonen möchte.Piqué und die Sängerin sind seit März 2011 offiziell ein Paar.


----------



## MarkyMark (20 Sep. 2012)

Ich kenn schon die ersten Worte des Babys .."waka waka ey ey"


----------



## Tittelelli (20 Sep. 2012)

endlich!!!


----------



## chris85 (20 Sep. 2012)

Sie hat sich ja Zeit gelassen, war schon lange reif dafür. 

Wird sicher schöne Pics geben.


----------



## magna (28 Sep. 2012)

irgendwie ist schwanger werden zur Zeit aber schon im Trend oder?  glückwunsch


----------



## Punisher (28 Sep. 2012)

hoffentlich behält sie ihre geile Figur


----------



## netterkerl (29 Sep. 2012)

glückwunsch


----------



## Cairo137 (4 Okt. 2012)

Sie bekommt bestimmt noch mehr Rundungen


----------



## chris85 (4 Okt. 2012)

Ja das darf man annehmen, sie hat ja auch schon verraten das sie einen Jungen bekommt.


----------



## neman64 (4 Okt. 2012)

SabberSucre schrieb:


> ​



Das wird aber nicht so bleiben


----------



## MIR (4 Okt. 2012)

wird alles ein wenig üppiger...juhu


----------



## strichnin (4 Okt. 2012)

Hip don't Lie...


----------



## Secretsquirrel (3 Nov. 2012)

das wird antonio das herz brechen


----------



## boy 2 (3 Nov. 2012)

Yuheee! Ich bin der Vater! Dankeschön!


----------



## tineke00 (29 Nov. 2012)

Maybe the kid is a singer too


----------

